# Fourtitude Frapper



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Well since the b5 forum got spammed by some chick with a vortex frapper, and because the metality of "Everyone else is doing it" is a great one, I took the liberty of popping up a 4t-related fapper... if anyone wants to jump on just for the heck of it..
http://www.risingconcepts.com/frapper/fourtitude
Hey, at least it's not myspace.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Fourtitude Frapper (robbyb413)*

done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have people begging me to get onto myspace


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Fourtitude Frapper (MFZERO)*

I refuse to play the myspace game.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude Frapper (robbyb413)*

Pretty cool. Thanks for setting that up.


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Fourtitude Frapper ([email protected])*

I'm confused...what is this?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude Frapper (delta v)*

Map of where folks are located.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Fourtitude Frapper ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Pretty cool. Thanks for setting that up.









Well, didn't take much, just something simple to spice things up. Anyime.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Bump becuase it's only got 29 people. There's gotta be more people on here...


----------



## p2ii (Aug 24, 2005)

Done.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (p2ii)*

I'm in, lets hope people can keep this on a somewhat serious level though


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

So far everyone seems to get the general idea of keeping their shout-outs clean, and keeping their pictures of their cars, rather than the schenanegans going on in some *other* frappers...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Fourtitude Frapper (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_
I have people begging me to get onto myspace
















What's myspace? And what the heck is a "frapper"?








Oh, I'm in...


----------

